# Loosens wood glue, saved me from my screw up



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

WhenI make a mistake with titebond III and have the space, I place it in the Microwave and heat it for several seconds
It will come apart.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to know, if I end up making a mistake on smaller pieces, thanks. The pieces I needed separated were all about 14" tall, and either 14" wide, or 24" wide. Plus, I wanted to keep the glued up frame/panel sides together, and just take the legs off.

Definitely never thought about using the microwave, though. I'll keep that in mind for next time, assuming my wife isn't around.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Good review.

I'm looking for a good gun and this sounds like just the ticket.

Best,
Peter


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had good luck with this gun from HF. We use it at work all of the time, but I haven't tried to loosen wood glue with it yet : )
Nice tip. Thanks for sharing it with us : )
http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-12-interval-heat-gun-430-800-570-1160-69343.html


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I use the microwave to heat up my bubble gum when it gets hard…set on 13 seconds, it's really soft, so I can gum it good….I couldn't do w/o a micro nuker…


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have one of these too. I really like it. It heats up fast and cools down fast too.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

We use heat guns at work for all kinds of things. They are very handy to have around.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like your next project its to make a stand to hold it. i.e. to set this thing down when you need to use both hands for something else. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow! Being a Luddite we just toss the F.U. onto the fire and curse the technology that could've saved us.

Nice job, a bit scary considering the temperature. A question: Does all this intense heat cause wood shrinkage or other problems once you've freed the locked joint?

Thanks


----------

